# PCBs pyrometallurgy



## kjavanb123 (Jul 14, 2013)

All,

Interesting document on smelting PCBs.

http://www.swlf.ait.ac.th/IntlConf/Data/ICSSWM%20web/FullPaper/Session%20IV/4_04%20_Dr.Gongming%20Zhou_.pdf

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice study. Thanks for posting the link. 8)


----------



## butcher (Jul 14, 2013)

What sticks out in the document for me is the very long list of dangerous chemicals and toxins in the gases.


----------



## kurt (Jul 17, 2013)

I am wondering how hard the NaOH is on crucible life?

Kurt


----------



## chlaurite (Jul 17, 2013)

butcher said:


> What sticks out in the document for me is the very long list of dangerous chemicals and toxins in the gases.



Then I would suggest you never look at a list of the chemicals you can detect in barbecued ribs. :lol: 

I actually found the elemental breakdown interesting. More calcium than tin? And so little iron and zinc? Strange.

Great link though, thanks!


----------



## SLKInf (May 20, 2017)

I know I am awakening a long dead thread, sorry for that. The link is dead, do you mind reposting if you still have it? 
Thank you.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 20, 2017)

Sorry dont have the link. But if you follow thread called "smelting" in library section it gives you more updated and detailed information about the same subject.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 20, 2017)

Found a copy on scribd.

https://www.scribd.com/document/39279989/4-04-Dr-Gongming-Zhou

Edit : It's also possible to request a copy from the author at researchgate, https://www.researchgate.net/publication/266873614_Experimental_Study_on_Metal_Recycling_from_Waste_PCB

Göran


----------

